# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Muzika Elektronike

## hasanhyseni

Muzika Elektronike është një zhanër që prodhohet kryesisht për ambiente të klubeve të natës ose për një mjedis që përqendrohet në argëtime të bazuara në kërcim. 

Kjo muzikë kryesisht krijohet nga DJ-të në studio dhe prodhohet me qëllim të dëgjimit në interpretimet live ku DJ-të e bëjnë kalimin nga një pllakë te tjetra me një përzierje të sinkronizuar.

Muzika Elektronike është një përzierje e zhanreve muzikore kryesisht të trashëguara nga Muzika Disko e viteve të 70-ta. 
Ky lloj muzike fillimisht lindi në skenat rajonale të klubeve të natës në vitet e 80-ta por më së shumti u popullarizua në vitet e 90-ta. 

Kjo muzikë formohet nga përdorimi i instrumenteve elektronike siç janë tastierat (synthesizers), daullet elektronike (drum machines) dhe renditësit (sequencers) , dhe në përgjithësi thekson tingullin unik të këtyre instrumenteve, edhe kur imitohen instrumentet tradicionale akustike.

----------


## hasanhyseni

Artistet me te njohur te Muzikes Elektronike jane:

Paul van Dyk
DJ Tiësto
Armin van Buuren

dhe shume te tjere!

----------


## hasanhyseni

Nder kenget me te njohura nga te lartepermendurit jane:

"For an Angel" nga Paul Van Dyk
"Lord of Trance" nga DJ Tiësto
"Serenity" nga Armin van Buuren

----------


## hasanhyseni

Ju ftoj qe te bashkoheni ne grupin "Muzika Elektronike" ne Facebook!

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Dj Tiesto me gjithe Ferry Corsten ishin te papermbajtshem kur kishin grupin e tyre (gurjela mo dukej quhej ) . Ne ate periudhe krijuan tunes me vertet melodioze qe nen efektin e kokaines te terbonin fare  :ngerdheshje:  .

Mua kjo tune me ka ngele fiksim prej dy Dj's me te mire ne bote te asaj kohe.


*DJ Tiesto feat Ferry Corsten Dreamtime*

----------


## busavata

grupi Tangerine Dream
eshte themelues i muzikes elektonike

hasanhyseni 
nuk pajtohem me Ty ku e ke cekur ne fillim se :
Muzika Elektronike është një zhanër që prodhohet kryesisht për ambiente të klubeve të natës ose për një......
 :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: 
te pershendes me nje pik muzikore te ketij grupi

----------


## Smth_Poetic

E degjova ate tune busavata.
Mua sme duket se ka lidhje fare me raving music kjo bande .
Muzike mistike , tip psychedelic .

----------


## busavata

> E degjova ate tune busavata.
> Mua sme duket se ka lidhje fare me raving music kjo bande .
> Muzike mistike , tip psychedelic .


Smth_Poetic
te pershendes
ndoshta une e kam gabue temen 
ose tema esht shkrue gabimisht
un nuk thash se jan te stilit ,, techno "
por muzik elektronike
 grupi ne fjal kete stil te muzikes e ka filluar qe nga viti 1967
po te pershendes me nje mjeshter tjeter te keti stili muzikor
 :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Markus Schulz.
Sven Vath

----------


## Sefedini_PZ

Pajtohem me Busavata.

----------


## hasanhyseni

Ke te drejte Busavata.

Une ketu e kam fjalen per Muziken Elektronike per Vallezim (ang. Electronic Dance Music) por e kam perkthyer vetem Muzika Elektronike sepse nuk gjeja dot fjalen e duhur per perkthim.

Pra ketu behet fjale per Muziken Elektronike per Vallezim ku bejne pjese nen-zhanret: Techno, Trance, House, Eurodance, etj.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

nqs perfshin trance , perse mos te veme ndonje tune te hard-trance.

tani si ish-dj , e mjeshter  i llojit , perse mos ti mesojme ciliminjte me yjet e HARD-TRANCE.

e ka degjuar ndonjeri sol ray-in mer?

po dark by desing?

 :ngerdheshje: 

ec e degjoni nje nga kryeveprat e tyre.


*Sol Ray & Dark By Design - Paradise (Original Mix)*

----------


## Smth_Poetic

tani sic e dime , dj me te mire te transit ne bote jane hollandeze , te hardcore house japonezet dhe anglezet , te techno house italianet dhe hollandezet .

mirepo kush jane me te miret ne hard-trance.

ahhh good question. 

e kush vecse te cmendurit gjermane.

ALPHAZONE.

grup gjerman qe ka krijuar super tune ne kete lloj muzike.

Edhe pse flashback eshte nje nga me te mirat e tyre , mua me pelqen immortal. pak si cheesy , por kryeveper si tune.

*Alphazone - Immortal*







i admit. 
e kam pak qejf cheesy hard trance  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Tani nje tune tjeter prej alphazone.

Kjo si tune behet e rrezikshme mbas 5 a 6 pills , sepse te kap keq pilula per menyren e ritmit te pandalueshem qe ka kjo TUNE. 

nejse se nuk eshte edhe aq shume e rrezikshme  :ngerdheshje: 


*Alphazone - Revelations*

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Edhe si perfundim nga ky grup

E shumeperfolura  *FLASHBACK*


Eshte tune i mire ne fakt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## extreme

Ato tjerat qe i keni qit ta shpifin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Ja nje kenge shume e mire House:




Ju lutem pelqejeni ne Youtube!

----------


## hasanhyseni

Ja edhe dy hite nga mjeshtri i ri i muzikes trance DJ Gareth Emery:

----------


## hasanhyseni

Nje nder hitet me te mira Trance i te gjitha koherave:

----------


## hasanhyseni

Ja dhe nje melodi nga mjeshtri i madh Paul van Dyk!

----------

